# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Krijime në gjuhë të huaja >  A Cheerless Chant

## sonambul

My Godly Mortal

Adventurous spirit and excitement -
You host them both under your skin.
To nourish them you broke my heart,
You drank the life that dwelt within.

There is no king without a crown,
There is no god without an altar,
And there you stand above my ashes
My lovely prince, my godly mortal!

The sun is rising in the East,
I try to hide you in a cloud.
The night is short, too short to feast
Lo I am reaching for your mouth.

For I was cursed with pain and hunger
Thus there is no more peace on earth
For there is no escape forever
From this great passion I gave birth.

As I am reaching for your hands
Beneath the altar of your arms,
I sacrifice my lonesome breath,
And I give you my broken crown.

----------


## Janka

I Love it!

----------

